# Its been a while



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Wow its been awhile since ive posted on the site. Just waiting for the upcoming flounder season been mostly commercial gigging trout until NC marine fisheries shut it down. Now its a waiting game for our flounder to start moving in. So i guess until then its Wahoo, King Mackerel, and ocean fishing. Here are a few pictures.





These were different nights our commercial limit in NC is only 75 fish a boat. Also if youll are connected with facebook could youll help me out and go to https://www.facebook.com/teamshockwavehb and LIKE and SHARE my fishing teams page. Thank youll and cant wait for flounder season to get here


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

When do the fish typically start to show up? I am off school for 3 weeks coming up starting next weekend and thought about going to the end of the street and walking some...with waders of course.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea I'm waiting to.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mudd 
I was wondering when you were going to get back after it.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Gigging trout down here will get you a nice ticket. Just a few more weeks and it's on here.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

flounderslayerman said:


> Gigging trout down here will get you a nice ticket. Just a few more weeks and it's on here.


I've never seen enough trout while floundering to get a limit if we could gig them, now Redfish that's another story


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

HotSoup said:


> When do the fish typically start to show up? I am off school for 3 weeks coming up starting next weekend and thought about going to the end of the street and walking some...with waders of course.


Man ill start gigging prob.at the end of march, It all depends on water temp. One it gets to 60 its on for gigging then when it hits 65 its on for rod and reel


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I've never seen enough trout while floundering to get a limit if we could gig them, now Redfish that's another story


Going in the winter esp. after a good cold snap you will see them no matter where your at its fun usually takes about 1 1 1/2 hours to get a 75 fish limit usually its around 200 lbs. they school up nice and tight at the back of creeks


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

How are the handles and gigs holding up so far?


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> How are the handles and gigs holding up so far?


Man they are holding up great only thing wrong with the bamboo is the finish is coming off which is no big deal and the gig head is amazing great combo all together haven't had nothing hold up like that through a season of gigging a couple thousands of lbs of fish


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Man they are holding up great only thing wrong with the bamboo is the finish is coming off which is no big deal and the gig head is amazing great combo all together haven't had nothing hold up like that through a season of gigging a couple thousands of lbs of fish


It will sometimes flake a little when used a lot. Especially when its banged or drug against the side of the boat. Shouldn't effect there performance though. Glad you are happy with them.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah there's no worries I got 4 more the thing I like the most about them they absorb shock so much better


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

mudd_cat23 said:


> Wow its been awhile since ive posted on the site. Just waiting for the upcoming flounder season been mostly commercial gigging trout until NC marine fisheries shut it down. Now its a waiting game for our flounder to start moving in. So i guess until then its Wahoo, King Mackerel, and ocean fishing. Here are a few pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a boat load of fish:thumbsup:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey mudd, I see you still have the ryobi genset. Is it the same one? Any problems?


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

drifterfisher said:


> Hey mudd, I see you still have the ryobi genset. Is it the same one? Any problems?



same one its still going strong.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

mudd_cat23 said:


> same one its still going strong.


Good deal. I'm a few pennys shy for having one, 600 is a lot easier to fork over than 1200 for the honda.


----------

